# Crotch Mahogany- Only pieces left in the market!



## Kinloch (Aug 15, 2012)

Can you imagine a piece of highly figured crotch mahogany 8'x40" and inches deep?

Well we have it. My dad has been collecting since before I was born! He doesn't understand social media and has enlisted my help to try to sell his barn full of lumber (we can't fit the car in anymore.)

Does anyone have any recommendations where we should market this lumber?

His site: http://flamemahogany.com/store/

P.S. I'm the little girl on the homepage who is now in college.

Jessie 
[email protected]


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Lumberjocks is a great site to promote your lumber. Make a post in the 'trade & swap' section listing one on your rare slabs. Make sure to include several pictures of the slab that's for sale as well as the price. Anyone looking for a slab to make an impressive Maloof style rocking chair, or a natural edge table will be interested. Your wood is expensive, but a Maloof rocker made from one of those slabs with crotch flame in the seat, backrest and arms would be a very exclusive rocking chair and add to it's value.

Good luck finding buyers for your lumber. The photos on your website sure made me wish I could afford a slab. I've bookmarked your site.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't have a first born, so what else will you take in trade ?


----------



## Kinloch (Aug 15, 2012)

My dad has been collecting for nearly 30 years. These are pieces that aren't found on the market anymore- that's why we are able to charge such high prices for them. We have been making modern, natural edge tables with them and they are selling well.

I was just wondering if you guys knew of any other channels to sell high end boards, specifically flame mahogany.

Thanks,

Jessie


----------



## mousejockey (May 6, 2010)

you might try Society of American Period Furniture Makers 
http://www.sapfm.org/

they may really appreciate some top shelf mahogany, become an advertiser


----------

